

How big is a googol? - spatten
http://scottpatten.ca/2011/05/how-big-is-a-googol.html

======
p4bl0
Haha I really had fun reading this :-). In particular because I read this just
after watching this: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2548484>.

------
Jach
Fun post. Reminds me of my interest in large numbers a few years ago with
googolplex, Graham's Number, Ackerman function, TREE(), Busy Beaver...

